# Technical papers, manuals, etc.



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's a link to the website where you can find most gol manuals.
http://www.volkspage.net/technik/

Mechanics Manual G1 G2 G3 G4 - same engine block 1.6 and 1.8 - that being said, the 2.0 is different, bigger distributor hole, more space for the rods to turn, and the head gasked guide pin is moved. 

AP2000 http://www.volkspage.net/technik/manuaisecatalogos/03/manual_ap2000.pdf
AP1800http://www.volkspage.net/technik/manuaisecatalogos/03/manual_ap1800.pdf
AP1600 (This one also has the 1.6Diesel version manual, and 1.6 1.8 2.0 gas engines) http://www.volkspage.net/technik/manuaisecatalogos/02/manualdereparacionysjustes_vwgolg2.pdf

I understand they are not in english but I think any of you can manage to understand the schematics and torque specs. I hope this is helpfull for someone out there. 

This website also has information for DKW, Golf/Jetta, Bettle, Passat, Quantum, SP1, SP2, Karmann ghia's, etc. 

Gol GTS Owners manual http://www.volkspage.net/technik/manuaisecatalogos/02/manualdoproprietario_vwgolgts1988.pdf

Gen 3 Owners Manual http://www.volkspage.net/technik/manuaisecatalogos/02/manualdoproprietario_vwgolg3argentina.pdf


----------

